# My set up



## Lissimore12 (May 8, 2011)

Sorry i dont have a photo of the finished product yet, ill do that tomorrow if i get time

The start of my cube







Painted cube. Imagine it with mesh of two sides and the top and glass in the back with a glass door in the front with a wood bottom... if possible  )






my shelving unit






Eventually every cubby in this unit will have a mantis enclosure in it (not just a wood frame  ) Note:the sides are an inch or so in to allow for ventilation because the sides and top are where the mesh is.


----------



## myzticalboi (May 8, 2011)

Did u make those shelves yourself?


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2011)

A great start. Keep in mind that when you mist your enclosures the shelving unit is going to get wet. I would suggest a glass or plastic bottom for each cube. This of course assumes the cubes will support netting.


----------



## Lissimore12 (May 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> A great start. Keep in mind that when you mist your enclosures the shelving unit is going to get wet. I would suggest a glass or plastic bottom for each cube. This of course assumes the cubes will support netting.


Ive actually made foil trays for the bottom of each of the enclosures. and the unit is painted with an oil based paint and the water will not effect it.


----------



## Lissimore12 (May 8, 2011)

joeho said:


> Did u make those shelves yourself?


Yes, several years ago.


----------



## kamakiri (May 8, 2011)

Looks great! I'd love to see it filled-out with manties...


----------



## wyethia (May 8, 2011)

Very nice! You are planning to attach a door to the enclosures?

Wyethia


----------



## Lissimore12 (May 8, 2011)

Wyethia said:


> Very nice! You are planning to attach a door to the enclosures?
> 
> Wyethia


yes, as stated above, there will be a clear glass door


----------



## Lissimore12 (May 9, 2011)

finished product! (ignore the sawdust covered glass, and some of the mesh corners still need some ot glueing)


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## Samzo (May 9, 2011)

Looks really smart, similar to my set-up a few years back.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 2, 2011)

i dont expect an answer being this is one month old, but what did you do for the edges? is this put together with glue or nails or...?

Thanks in advanced =)


----------



## Lissimore12 (Jun 15, 2011)

d17oug18 said:


> i dont expect an answer being this is one month old, but what did you do for the edges? is this put together with glue or nails or...?
> 
> Thanks in advanced =)


I use very small nails and a nail gun. there were a few issues with the wood splitting, but we managed to work it out. The mesh on the sides is stapled.


----------

